# PC + destiliertes Wasser?



## Alex**!! (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hab mich immer schon gefragt, ob ein PC noch funktionieren würde, wenn man ihn in ein Aquarium stellt und das Aquarium dann komplett mit destiliertem Wasser vollschüttet >> Kompletter PC unter Wasser (außer Festplatte/n und Netzteil!!)
Ich glaube zu wissn, destiliertes Wasser leitet KEINEN Strom, wisst ihr da Genaueres, bzw. glaubt ihr, ob sowas funktioniert?


----------



## McClaine (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*

mach das und der Pc is hin 
Dest. Wasser leitet weniger Strom aber dennoch genug um alles kaputt zu machen denk ich mal 
Die einzige möglichkeit einen PC zu versenken, sehe ich in nem Ölbad...
Oder die Hardware komplett Lackieren...
Destilliertes Wasser


----------



## dr.goodwill (3. Mai 2012)

Mach es nicht... Da das destillierte Wasser Staub, kleine Partikel aus dem Glaskasten und ähnliche Dinge annimmt wird es mehr und mehr leitend...

Selbst aus einer Galvanik entgiftetes Wasser mit weniger als 3 mirkoSiemens kann noch leiten...

Ne Alternative wäre Öl, aber auch das halte ich für nicht so gut. Drinnen? Ich möchte kein Öl in meiner Bude haben.. 

W was hast du vor? 


Edit: zu spät


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*

Mit Öl soll es funktionieren : 
•PCGH Extreme: Ein Öl-PC entsteht
•Öl-Kühlung: Puget Systems präsentiert Aquarium PC V3


----------



## Alex**!! (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*

Hmm, ok also destiliertes Wasser ist ne schlechte Idee.  Es ist noch nicht zu spät!!
Gibts vielleicht was anderes als Öl? Was ist das für ne Flüssigkeit, die bei Wasserkühlungen verwendet wird?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*

Da wirst du fündig falls es sowas gibt : Extreme Kühlmethoden
Wer suchet der findet


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*

Mit destilliertem Wasser wird es nicht funktionieren, da du auf keinen Fall die Hardware, das Wasser und die Umgebung chemisch rein bekommst (abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass immer noch eine Restleitfähigkeit bestehen bleibt).



> Was ist das für ne Flüssigkeit, die bei Wasserkühlungen verwendet wird?


Na da überleg mal ganz scharf... 
Das Haupt-Kühlmedium ist natürlich erstmal Wasser, idealerweise destilliert. Meistens kippt man noch Zusätze gegen Korrosion/Algenbildung rein. Das wars dann aber auch. Ändert also nichts.

Ansonsten brauchst du eben eine Flüssigkeit, die 1. kein Wasser enthält (z.B. Öl) und 2. auch abgesehen davon nicht leitend ist. Das schränkt den Kreis schon ziemlich ein. Gase würden vielleicht noch funktionieren, sind aber ja bei Raumtemperatur nicht flüssig...


----------



## Supeq (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*



dr.goodwill schrieb:


> Mach es nicht... Da das destillierte Wasser Staub, kleine Partikel aus dem Glaskasten und ähnliche Dinge annimmt wird es mehr und mehr leitend...





Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Mit destilliertem Wasser wird es nicht  funktionieren, da du auf keinen Fall die Hardware, das Wasser und die  Umgebung chemisch rein bekommst (abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass immer  noch eine Restleitfähigkeit bestehen bleibt).



*Auch (chemisch) reinstes Wasser ohne jegliche Verunreinigung leitet noch genug Strom um den PC zu zerstören!*

Versuchen kann man es nur mit Kohlenwasserstoffen ("Öl"), aber auch hier besteht durch Verunreinigungen ein Risiko.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*



Supeq schrieb:


> *Auch (chemisch) reinstes Wasser ohne jegliche Verunreinigung leitet noch genug Strom um den PC zu zerstören!*





> (abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass immer  noch eine Restleitfähigkeit bestehen bleibt).


Sag ich doch?


----------



## Supeq (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*

Hab auch nix anderes behauptet^^ Wollt nur sichergehen das der TO das nicht versucht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*



Alex**!! schrieb:


> Hmm, ok also destiliertes Wasser ist ne schlechte Idee.  Es ist noch nicht zu spät!!
> Gibts vielleicht was anderes als Öl? Was ist das für ne Flüssigkeit, die bei Wasserkühlungen verwendet wird?


 
Bei Wakü´s werden im Normalfall auch nur Dest wasser und ggf. ein Korrusionsschutz verwendet


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*

Den Rechner einfach in flüssigen Stickstoff tauchen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*



Alex**!! schrieb:


> Hmm, ok also destiliertes Wasser ist ne schlechte Idee.  Es ist noch nicht zu spät!!
> Gibts vielleicht was anderes als Öl? Was ist das für ne Flüssigkeit, die bei Wasserkühlungen verwendet wird?



Für den professionellen Bereich gibt es solche Flüssigkeiten und zwar Perflourcarbone Perfluorcarbone, diese werden z.B.: von 3m hergestellt Electronic Liquids . Das Problem dabei ist nur, das diese Flüssigkeiten mehr oder weniger flüchtig sind und klimaschädigend. Außerdem sind die Flüssigkeiten sehr teuer und eventuell werden bestimmte Lizensen benötigt um sie überhaupt kaufen zu dürfen? Hab gerade mal für Neuware zum FC770 ein Preis gefunden, 2KG = ~ 1l kosten gerademal 440$, also etwas teuer für den Heimanwender. Gebrauchte Kühlflüssigkeiten gibts wohl billiger, diese könnten aber undefinierte Verunreinigungen Enthalten



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ansonsten brauchst du eben eine  Flüssigkeit, die 1. kein Wasser enthält (z.B. Öl) und 2. auch abgesehen  davon nicht leitend ist. Das schränkt den Kreis schon ziemlich ein. Gase  würden vielleicht noch funktionieren, sind aber ja bei Raumtemperatur  nicht flüssig...


 
Und 3. darf die Flüssigkeit auch nicht die Bauteile angreifen, was schon mal die meisten Lösungsmittel ausschließt.


----------



## Superwip (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC + destiliertes Wasser!??!!*

Die Restleitfähigkeit des Destillierten Wassers ist egal.

ABER: spätestens nach einigen Minuten haben sich von den Metallteilen der Hardware genügend Ionen abgelöst um das Wasser in kritischem Maß leitfähig zu machen -> Absturz



Gibt auch irgendwo ein Video dazu


----------

